# Does this mean Topbar are Hives Illegal in Australia



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

In many US states it is the same. TBH beekeepers do not find it to be a problem. As long as the bars are removable it is OK.


----------



## Santa Caras (Aug 14, 2013)

TBH does have removable frames. No, they are not ilegal. This law is pretty std in most countries and it's for those types of hives that dont have frames you can take out and inspect such as straw skeps. Your good. 
Keep Calm and Hive On!!


----------



## BeeGora (Oct 22, 2013)

> "By law, in Australia all honeybees must be kept in hives with removable frames"
> 
> That's how the law reads in North Carolina also. A lot of old school beekeepers take it literally and will tell you outright that top bar hives are illegal. As a matter of fact, the guy who taught my certification class was asked his opinion of top bar hives at the beginning of the class. He said that they were "stupid, illegal, and a waste of money". Nevertheless, I've never heard of a TBH beekeeper who was shut down for having one.


----------



## Apismellifera (Oct 12, 2014)

Depends on what the meaning of is, is.

If you define "frame" as an item that supports comb, then top bars are frames. Both std frames and topbars are removable, which I think gets to the INTENT of the statutes.

I personally find it hilarious that backyard beeks are so concerned about what is "legal". Removable combs make sense from a management standpoint, but what I do with a colony or two of gentle bees in my own yard ain't no one else's business. So there!


----------



## chiefman (May 18, 2003)

BeeGora said:


> > A lot of old school beekeepers take it literally and will tell you outright that top bar hives are illegal. As a matter of fact, the guy who taught my certification class was asked his opinion of top bar hives at the beginning of the class. He said that they were "stupid, illegal, and a waste of money".
> 
> 
> Ohh Boy..  I'm expecting this from some our members when I propose introducing this style of beekeeping at our club


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Chief, don't propose it. Just do it.


----------



## chiefman (May 18, 2003)

Adrian Quiney WI said:


> Chief, don't propose it. Just do it.


Easier said than done .

I have the support of our club .... and it seems our state apiary inspectors have supported the th. So all good for NEW


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

I just watched a youtube video on "Brumbies". NSW looks beautiful.


----------



## chiefman (May 18, 2003)

Adrian Quiney WI said:


> I just watched a youtube video on "Brumbies". NSW looks beautiful.


Its a great place to live. But i'm sure many wild Brumbies are a pests in NSW and they need to be culled as they do great damage to the land. They were introduced here many years ago


----------



## WD9N (Dec 28, 2014)

Apismellifera said:


> ...I personally find it hilarious that backyard beeks are so concerned about what is "legal". Removable combs make sense from a management standpoint, but what I do with a colony or two of gentle bees in my own yard ain't no one else's business. So there!


If you are found keeping bees that are not registered they may be deemed a nuisance and abated.

(510 ILCS 20/2) (from Ch. 8, par. 124)
Sec. 2. (a) Every person keeping one or more colonies of bees shall register with the Department annually.
(b) Every person keeping one or more colonies of bees may be required to post his or her registration number in a prominent place within each apiary under his or her control.

Not to mention there are some people that would try to keep the Africanized bees.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

The law in my country also states bees have to be kept on moveable frame hives.

On this basis a faction of beekeepers spent several years agitating to have them banned. That was until a large meeting I attended (on other beekeeping matters) where the guy in charge of ultimate enforcement gave a presentation followed by a question time. Somebody put his hand up and asked about top bar hives. The answer was that as far as he was concerned the definition of a frame did not have to be all encompassing, it just had to be a support. He gave examples of other common objects that have frames that are not all encompassing. That was a few years ago and was the end of the debate.

Having said that, top bar hives do have their disadvantages. If you want one do so, but don't be taken in by the propaganda that they are the ultimate hive, that will save the bees. As it is made out in at least one well read book on the subject. They are just another design, keep an open mind and feel free to try other designs if you feel the urge.


----------

